# SchH1 Protection



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, very nice.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Great work... Congrats


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Obviously I should have picked her up from the blind but I thought the call-out would go better than what it did.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats, Art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Congrats, Art. Thanks for sharing.


Definitely an excellent! Very nice showing, Art!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats!!! How old is the dog?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. nice routine.. nice bitch.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you Art and Freddie!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> Congrats!!! How old is the dog?


She is 25 months. I got her in mid-May and did the SchH1 mid-November, 6 months from her knowing nothing to SchH1.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Just six months? Not bad at all. Can I send you my bitch?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice work, especially for that age and amount of time.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Cliff, and thanks everyone else for the kind comments.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Mrs.K said:


> Just six months? Not bad at all. Can I send you my bitch?


Amen!


----------



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

good work can you give the score and critque


----------

